# Ciaglia Method



## Jersey Girl (May 15, 2022)

First time using this technique of “rebatching”  scraps


----------



## Catscankim (May 15, 2022)

So my first google search on Ciaglia Method brought up Percutaneous Tracheostomy LOL.

I further refined my search to include soap making. I am still not finding any great results. I did get a hit from smf, but it wasn't specifically named this method.

Would you be so kind and post where you found your technique? I am truly in love with that soap of yours there, and I have a few (a lot) that could benefit from rebatching, which I never have done before either.


----------



## dibbles (May 15, 2022)

This technique was used for the Soap Challenge Club last year. You can find a few videos on YouTube.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 15, 2022)

Catscankim said:


> So my first google search on Ciaglia Method brought up Percutaneous Tracheostomy LOL.
> 
> I further refined my search to include soap making. I am still not finding any great results. I did get a hit from smf, but it wasn't specifically named this method.
> 
> Would you be so kind and post where you found your technique? I am truly in love with that soap of yours there, and I have a few (a lot) that could benefit from rebatching, which I never have done before either.


Thank you!  It was easy peasy. Here’s a video


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12 (May 15, 2022)

It looks stony! Like a granite countertop. So lovely. I'm curious how this would look like in stone shaped molds.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 15, 2022)

MiscellaneousSoaper12 said:


> It looks stony! Like a granite countertop. So lovely. I'm curious how this would look like in stone shaped molds.


I’m sure it would look very cool. I should try that I actually have those molds.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 15, 2022)

Me too!

Hey @Jersey Girl did you use monochromatic shreds or just random?  I don't separate mine out so I have a big jar of random to use


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12 (May 15, 2022)

I feel like i'm being left out of a trend now LOL


----------



## glendam (May 15, 2022)

@KiwiMoose I tried It with multicolor scraps once and got this: (I didn’t add any color)


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 16, 2022)

KiwiMoose said:


> Me too!
> 
> Hey @Jersey Girl did you use monochromatic shreds or just random?  I don't separate mine out so I have a big jar of random to use


Most of my shreds were light colored. A lot of tan, yellow, light green. There weren’t many bright colors so although not separated out, they were primarily similar light shades. I just recently decided to start separating them out so I can have more control of color in confetti soaps. I think it’s gonna take a while though to collect enough of separate colors.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 16, 2022)

Did any of you have a problem recognizing trace as she seemed to have in the video?


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 16, 2022)

KiwiMoose said:


> Did any of you have a problem recognizing trace as she seemed to have in the video?


None whatsoever. I actually didn’t get why she was so wigged out about that in the video. I poured at what I would describe as a “heavy“ medium trace .  I stick blended it more than I normally would based on her concern but it wasn’t as thick as she brought hers to in the video.  For a minute I wondered if I was doing something wrong as it didn’t take very long but it looked good to me so in the mold it went.


----------



## Carly B (May 16, 2022)

Jersey Girl said:


> None whatsoever. I actually didn’t get why she was so wigged out about that in the video. I poured at what I would describe as a “heavy“ medium trace .  I stick blended it more than I normally would based on her concern but it wasn’t as thick as she brought hers to in the video.  For a minute I wondered if I was doing something wrong as it didn’t take very long but it looked good to me so in the mold it went.



I actually had to stop watching it. I found myself yelling at the computer "It's traced already!!!  Pour it!"


----------



## dibbles (May 16, 2022)

The recipe used in the video was mostly liquid oils. I used my regular recipe and my batter got thick much more quickly. She mentioned that she was making this for the Soap Challenge Club. I can share that in the tutorial, Amy Warden had batter that thickened quickly as well and it looked like it was at a medium trace, but wasn't. She didn't notice when the oils started separating after she had poured the batter into the mold. I'm sure that is why she was so cautious about making sure her batter was stable.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (May 16, 2022)

i tried out this technique earlier this year to handle a big pile of scraps i had . loved the end results , both the lather and the speckle look of the soap , safe to say i plan to make it a regular "go to" a couple times a year to keep the scraps under control .


----------



## Dooleykins (May 16, 2022)

Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you!  It was easy peasy. Here’s a video




Thanks for sharing! I think I'm going to try this with a loaf of rose soap that I need to rebatch.


----------



## Megan (May 16, 2022)

Love the look of this method. I'm not a fan of scrap confetti soaps in general but this makes me want to save my beveling scraps.


----------



## maxine289 (May 17, 2022)

glendam said:


> @KiwiMoose I tried It with multicolor scraps once and got this: (I didn’t add any color) View attachment 66786


Love the look.  I'm gonna try it.


----------



## chigirl (May 17, 2022)

Jersey Girl said:


> First time using this technique of “rebatching”  scraps


Beautiful soap!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 18, 2022)

That turned out super 

The Lovely Greens post on the method, here, is also useful.  I have an original pdf of the Ciaglia method that I found somewhere online, but I can’t seem to find the link again. The post by LG is less concise, but essentially the same guidance is given.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 21, 2022)

Hope you don’t mind me posting mine here @Jersey Girl since I didn’t want to start a new thread and we are not allowed to post them in the soapy thing thread any more:


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 21, 2022)

KiwiMoose said:


> Hope you don’t mind me posting mine here @Jersey Girl since I didn’t want to start a new thread and we are not allowed to post them in the soapy thing thread any more:


It makes sense to me to post your pics here. I hope more members post them here where we can see everyone's results. I'm liking the look so much I'm tempted to give it go!


----------



## Dooleykins (May 22, 2022)

I attempted this method today and ended up with a gloppy mess. My fault for attempting to rush a soap before my shift at the brewery!

I'll try again another time.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 22, 2022)

KiwiMoose said:


> Hope you don’t mind me posting mine here @Jersey Girl since I didn’t want to start a new thread and we are not allowed to post them in the soapy thing thread any more:


Don’t be silly. Post away. Those came out beautifully. Love the shade of blue.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 22, 2022)

Dooleykins said:


> My fault for attempting to rush a soap before my shift at the brewery!


Well, grasshopper, don't do that!   
The first rule of soap making is PATIENCE.
The second rule of soap making is DON'T PANIC.


----------



## Dan9250 (May 22, 2022)

@KiwiMoose, the blue is beautiful.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 22, 2022)

I chose the blue because it was the only colour that was not in my random confetti bunch.  It went a bit more aqua with the batter being a bit yellow, but still looks quite nice.


----------



## melinda48 (Aug 24, 2022)

Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you!  It was easy peasy. Here’s a video


----------



## Trinidad Kelly (Aug 25, 2022)

How come this is a new method? You tuber Tellervo shared this method over a year ago on her channel and it's how I've done some of my re-batching since.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Aug 25, 2022)

@Trinidad Kelly I guess someone just decided to give it a name!  The first I heard of it or saw someone do it was just before I made this batch.


----------



## earlene (Aug 25, 2022)

Trinidad Kelly said:


> How come this is a new method? You tuber Tellervo shared this method over a year ago on her channel and it's how I've done some of my re-batching since.



Because Fabio Ciaglia used or at least was recognized as using it first.  See this YouTube video from 3 years ago in which he is credited for creating the technique.



You can translate to English (or whatever language you prefer) via the settings (gear button) in youtube.  If you want to read the comments in another language, you can use whatever translation app/addon/whatever that your browser supports.


ETA:  This method was also attributed to Singore Fabio Ciaglia in this blog (also can be translated) in March 2019, which shows the method was known to international soapmakers 3 years ago.









						Erfahrungsbericht: Die Ciaglia-Methode
					

Ein Blog für Seifenfans




					seifenbar.blogspot.com
				




Apparently Singnore Ciaglia it well known in the soapmaking world in Italy and Europe, and has now become known to us as well via this method.


----------



## lucycat (Aug 25, 2022)

I didn't know this technique of using shreds had a name!  My favorite confetti.  I can use more shreds and have less chance of air bubbles;  plus I like the textured surface.   

I have had problems recognizing trace.  That was because 1) I SB the shreds in the oils but was busy and didn't add the lye/water for 10-15 minutes.  and 2) I added shreds spritzed with water.  In both cases the oil/softer shreds had an opaque look and resembled a thin soap batter.   It made it very difficult to understand trace after I added the lye/water.   So no dawdling and no spritzing shreds with water and it is easy.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 25, 2022)

Trinidad Kelly said:


> How come this is a new method?


Welllll... it's new to me, for one!  
Since my early days of soapmaking, when I joined an online forum in 2004, always the perfectionist (recovering now ), I rebatched so many sbatches that I was known as the Rebatch Queen!

I'm excited to try this technique! Thank you to all for sharing this method and for sharing your experience.

TIPS before starting (from the list of equpment needed):

_*Crafter's Choice™ Regular Loaf Silicone Mold 1501*_

Buy on Amazon - $33
Buy 1 on WSP - $26 + FREE Shipping
Buy 5 on WSP - $22 each

This is what I use. I bought 4 of these molds when I could no longer manage my large batch wooden molds that became too heavy for me to lift. I would recommend the 5-mold bundle, if you can afford it, to make several batches of soap the same day.  TIP: Grease the mold lightly with mineral oil for easy-release and a smooth top.

The 1501 silicone mold holds *40 - 44 oz* soap
To fill the mold to the very top, I use *30 oz oils*.
*30 oz oils* X a factor of 1.37 = *41 oz soap* (approximately)

*To figure the amount of oils to add to a third of the shreds:*

Divide 42 oz finished soap by 3 = 14 oz shreds
42 oz finished soap - 14 oz shreds = 28 oz finished soap
28 oz. finish soap divided by a factor of 1.37 = 20.4 oz oils
20.4 oz oils X 1.37 = 28 oz soap + 14 oz shreds = 42 oz soap.

ETA: Edited 8/25 to correct formula. NOTE: I used 42 oz soap for easier calculation. I may or may not have leftover soap.

ZANY NOTES:

Kaolin Clay & Colloidal Oats - Optional (JMHO)
Sub *Oat Flour* for a less expensive option available locally.
Batter may fill all the way to the corners without those ingredients.*
*See “rough” corners toward the end of the video. Reduce waste. (?)

Shredding:
Invest in a _*PRESTO SALAD SHOOTER*_. Spare your knuckles!


----------



## glendam (Aug 25, 2022)

Trinidad Kelly said:


> How come this is a new method? You tuber Tellervo shared this method over a year ago on her channel and it's how I've done some of my re-batching since.
> You can translate to English (or whatever language you prefer) via the settings (gear button) in youtube.  If you want to read the comments in another language, you can use whatever translation app/addon/whatever that your browser supports.
> 
> 
> ...


I actually found a document he shared in a fb group 2017,  I found it while I was researching the technique earlier this year.  I think different techniques are discovered by experimentation by different soap makers at any time, whether they publish them or not is a different thing but it usually influences who gets credited for them.   Here is the link in case you want to see it in written form.


----------



## Marsi (Aug 25, 2022)

This method was proposed here (SMF) in 2012, by sudbubblez





						rebatching soap shreds by melting into new oils
					

Might this be a good way to incorporate soap shreds into a new batch of soap?  I want it all to become one rather than have the imbeds or to see the soap shreds in the end soap.  Like, when melting oils together for new batch of soap, to add some of the soap shreds, melt that into oils, then...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




I have also seen the technique before, but it did not have a name.
A name makes the technique easier to find and follow.

PS. Nice soaps!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 25, 2022)

Marsi said:


> This method was proposed here (SMF) in 2012, by sudbubblez
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And two posts down in that 2012 thread tkhaney1 mentions having used the method a few times with success.


----------



## earlene (Aug 26, 2022)

Well, it is like the *100th monkey theory*, isn't it? And it goes to show that often rather than something completely new, often they are simply re-discovered and/or altered to some degree to make it more workable. Before I knew there even was a thing called 'confetti soap' I used to call mine 'old & new' soap; I later learned it already had a name. I also at least once SB'd the shreds into the oils before adding the lye, but that did not seem to be a unique idea to me, and it never occured to me that it was a 'technique' as I was so busy trying to save a ruined soap, nothing else mattered. Also, I did none of those calculations that Ciaglia mentions in that 2017 FB post that @glendam linked, so in no way can I claim I actually used his method before knowing about it, either. So I suppose I am not one of the monkeys in the 100th monkey theory here, since the percentage of trimmings in relation to the batch oils did not cross my mind.


----------



## melonpan (Aug 31, 2022)

glendam said:


> I actually found a document he shared in a fb group 2017,  I found it while I was researching the technique earlier this year.  I think different techniques are discovered by experimentation by different soap makers at any time, whether they publish them or not is a different thing but it usually influences who gets credited for them.   Here is the link in case you want to see it in written form.


I was interested in reading about it but for some reason the link doesn't work for me, I get a "not found" error. Is it still available?


----------



## glendam (Aug 31, 2022)

@melonpan Initially the link seemed to have been blocked so I inserted it in the phrase “here is the link” above, that one seems to work after once logs into a fb account.  (Though initially it gives a message saying the link is not found or Broken but above that gave me a login option). But I do wonder if you have to be a member of the group (Saponification nation) to see it? It was shared within that group.


----------



## TheGecko (Aug 31, 2022)

Seems like way too complicated of a way to make a "confetti" soap.  And I have concerns about how lye-heavy this soap is going to be.

In a 'standard' Confetti Soap, you weigh your scraps and then subtract them from your total batch weight.  You then prepare your oil, add your Lye Solution, add your scraps, blend, pour.

With this technique you're subtracting the total weight of the scraps from the oils, but you're still using the regular amount of Lye and Water.

Example, my 10" Loaf Mold holds 50 oz; at a Lye Concentration of 33%, 5% SuperFat, 1 oz PPO for Scent I would need 34 oz Oils, 9.54 oz Water, 4.7 oz Lye (50.36 oz).  So this technique has me using 30% of my Oil Weight or 10.2 oz Scraps, 23.8 oz Oils, 9.54 oz Water, 4.7 oz Lye.  Since the Scraps are already saponified, I would then be using more Lye than I need.  Or did I miss/not understand something?

Seems to me that the biggest part of the technique involved the sizing of the scraps and that the smaller size is achieved by blending them in with the oils instead of the batter.  But it also creates a problem with determining emulsion and thickens you batter.  So why not just run the scraps through a food processer or if you don't have one, put them in a zip lock bag and beat them with a rolling pin?

ETA:  This is my Confetti Soap.  This was made from from the Rainbow Soaps.  I didn't actually 'shred' the soap, just ran the rounds through the planner after the had cured really well and they were so dry that they just turned into 'bits'.  I then made a 'standard" Confetti Soap.


----------



## Putzii (Aug 31, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> That turned out super
> 
> The Lovely Greens post on the method, here, is also useful.  I have an original pdf of the Ciaglia method that I found somewhere online, but I can’t seem to find the link again. The post by LG is less concise, but essentially the same guidance is given.


Thank you for sharing! 

I used this method too a few days ago. Its a wonderful way to do a rebatch. LOVE the grey granite look!! Really pretty yours!  It would look so beautiful in a minimalistic bathroom️

Mine is a bit different with the clays and am not too pleased but the method is really GREAT! Such a smooth soap.



Jersey Girl said:


> First time using this technique of “rebatching”  scraps


You bevelled it so beautiful too. Did you grate a white soap within? Pretty!!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Aug 31, 2022)

@Putzii   Thank you!  The shreds I used were mostly very light colors but not white.  If you blow it up and look really close you can see a couple little pink dots in there.
The planer/beveler I use is this one









						CDASoapWorks - Etsy
					

Shop Coeur d'Alene Soap Works by CDASoapWorks located in Conroe, Texas. Top shop for gifts. Buyers bought gifts from this shop and gave them 5-star reviews!




					www.etsy.com
				




I love it. Have had it for two years and it still performs like new. I have mulled over getting one of the Wild Plantanica Bevelers as they make some beautiful bevels, but I keep stopping myself from buying one as they remove a lot of the soap compared to this one. It looks like the sellers are taking a break from selling them at the moment. I hope they offer them again in the future. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Putzii (Aug 31, 2022)

Jersey Girl said:


> @Putzii   Thank you!  The shreds I used were mostly very light colors but not white.  If you blow it up and look really close you can see a couple little pink dots in there.
> The planer/beveler I use is this one
> 
> 
> ...


That’s really good looking one. But  I suppose the technique is the important thing and when to actually bevel it. When it’s hard. I really like your soap! Its really a NEAT looking soap!  Well done lady 🪬️🪬


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 31, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> Since the Scraps are already saponified, I would then be using more Lye than I need.


Correct. Good catch! 
To arrive at the correct amount of oils/lye to add see post #33.



TheGecko said:


> So why not just run the scraps through a food processer


Or a Presto Salad Shooter. That's what I use.


TheGecko said:


> or if you don't have one, put them in a zip lock bag and beat them with a rolling pin?


Haha That reminds me of my young neighbor, Patsy, who needed crushed crackers for a recipe. She didn't have a rolling pin -- she wasn't much of a cook and didn't bake at all. So she put the Saltines in a ZipLoc, went out to the garage, placed the ZipLoc behind one of her tires, climbed into the car, turned the key and ran the car over the Saltines! I kid you not. True story!


----------



## Putzii (Aug 31, 2022)

Tip of a really good tube vid for the lye and oil calculations for any new beginner like me wanting to make this smooth soap.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 31, 2022)

This is my preferred way of using scraps too. I grate them first, add to the oils and stick blend them until they are tiny bits. @TheGecko I've always just made the proper amount of new soap with the correct amount of lye - not lye heavy at all.


----------



## Marsi (Aug 31, 2022)

The lye is calculated on the base oil batch.
The shreds are added to the oils (to soften/make smaller) and blended.
The lye solution (calculated from the base oils) is added to the mix.

The calculations for the shreds is for moulding, to calculate the final volume for the mould.

@TheGecko This process has no more chance of being lye-heavy than any other soap making.


----------



## Putzii (Aug 31, 2022)

dibbles said:


> This is my preferred way of using scraps too. I grate them first, add to the oils and stick blend them until they are tiny bits. @TheGecko I've always just made the proper amount of new soap with the correct amount of lye - not lye heavy at all.


Okay, so basically you don’t need all the calculations as in the video? Is that what you mean or do you still calculate around the scraps oil percentage?
Am so easily confused with maths, sorry about that.

Thanks for answering


----------



## dibbles (Aug 31, 2022)

Putzii said:


> Okay, so basically you don’t need all the calculations as in the video? Is that what you mean or do you still calculate around the scraps oil percentage?
> Am so easily confused with maths, sorry about that.
> 
> Thanks for answering


If you want to know that you will fill your mold without having extra batter, then the calculation is probably necessary. With the Chagall method it was recommended that a maximum of 40% of batch weight in scraps could be used. I found 25-30% to work best for me. I don’t mind having extra and using cavity molds for the excess so I don’t have to be too focused on the math.


----------



## Putzii (Aug 31, 2022)

Good explaining. Thank you! 
Much Appreciated 🪬


----------



## TheGecko (Sep 1, 2022)

dibbles said:


> If you want to know that you will fill your mold without having extra batter, then the calculation is probably necessary. With the Chagall method it was recommended that a maximum of 40% of batch weight in scraps could be used. I found 25-30% to work best for me. I don’t mind having extra and using cavity molds for the excess so I don’t have to be too focused on the math.


So…mold holds 50 oz.  10 oz old soap, 30 oz new soap.  Mix old soap with new oils, whiz.  Add Lye Solution, whiz some more.  Pour. Let sit over night.  Unmold/Cut/Cyre/Enjoy.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 1, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> So…mold holds 50 oz.  10 oz old soap, 30 oz new soap.  Mix old soap with new oils, whiz.  Add Lye Solution, whiz some more.  Pour. Let sit over night.  Unmold/Cut/Cyre/Enjoy.


That's it!


----------



## TheGecko (Sep 1, 2022)

dibbles said:


> That's it!


So the only thing 'special' about this technique is that you mix the old soap with the oils to make the bits smaller.  Sheesh, what a way to complicate things!


----------



## dibbles (Sep 1, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> So the only thing 'special' about this technique is that you mix the old soap with the oils to make the bits smaller.  Sheesh, what a way to complicate things!


I like the result of the speckles better though. I’m not a fan of regular confetti soap, so this is another option for my scraps. I don’t think it’s more complicated, just watching for trace which admittedly can be a little more tricky.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Sep 1, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> So the only thing 'special' about this technique is that you mix the old soap with the oils to make the bits smaller.  Sheesh, what a way to complicate things!


Yeah…I didn’t do any fancy math. I just guesstimated the amount of new soap I would need to make. I just treated it like any old confetti soap except for  blending the heck out of the soap shreds in the oils first. That’s what I thought made this technique unique. Complicated stuff stresses me out. Lol


----------



## dibbles (Sep 1, 2022)

Jersey Girl said:


> I just treated it like any old confetti soap except for blending the heck out of the soap shreds in the oils first. That’s what I thought made this technique unique.


That is what makes it unique. It doesn’t have the same look as a confetti soap.


----------



## TheGecko (Sep 2, 2022)

Trinidad Kelly said:


> How come this is a new method? You tuber Tellervo shared this method over a year ago on her channel and it's how I've done some of my re-batching since.



And I pointing out that it wasn't rebatching, that it was just it was Confetti Soap.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 13, 2022)

Here are a couple of quick Ciaglia method soaps I made where I started with the melted fats at > 150 F, added the shreds, stick blended and then made the soap with the fat/shred mix starting at around 120F.  Easy peasy for an impatient soap maker as long as the FO is friendly.  These are scented with BeScented’s Love Spell. The pink and white batch is pretty darn smooth. The magenta pink section of the other batch has some of the original shreds added, which I probably won’t do again because I’m afraid the effect leans towards dreaded meat soap.  In both cases, the batter was fairly thick/plop-able, but smooth enough to texture.


----------



## dmcgee5034 (Nov 13, 2022)

@Zany_in_CO - now I’m regretting donating my old Presto Salad Shooter!  I bet my garage sale queen mom can find me one… that sounds like a good plan for the bars I failed at stamping to prep for a batch.  Thanks!


----------



## dibbles (Nov 13, 2022)

dmcgee5034 said:


> @Zany_in_CO - now I’m regretting donating my old Presto Salad Shooter!  I bet my garage sale queen mom can find me one… that sounds like a good plan for the bars I failed at stamping to prep for a batch.  Thanks!


I can remember way back when they were a new thing and advertised heavily telling my hubby that I absolutely did NOT want one of those  If I only knew!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 13, 2022)

@dmcgee5034 @dibbles I just finally bought a new one a few weeks ago after checking the local thrift store for used. I think the folks around me are still very much into into home cooking because I never see salad shooters, electric roasting pans or crock pots.  On the other hand, if you need a used George Foreman grill, let me know. I think the fine shredder attachment on the salad shooter would be extra super for Ciaglia method soaps, but mine came with the regular/medium shredder.  It makes very short work of shredding soap.


----------



## AliOop (Nov 13, 2022)

I will say, the grating disc on my Breville food processor did a fine job with shredding all my soap except the 100% CO stain sticks. It might have even worked with those, but they were like bricks, and I didn't want to risk it. It went through all my other bar soaps like butter. Plus, the disc and bowl have never looked so sparkly clean as they did after washing up.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 13, 2022)

dmcgee5034 said:


> @Zany_in_CO - now I’m regretting donating my old Presto Salad Shooter!  I bet my garage sale queen mom can find me one… that sounds like a good plan for the bars I failed at stamping to prep for a batch.  Thanks!


Look for a vintage Salad Master (see picture below); you can find them on eBay for varying prices.  I've used mine to shred Cocoa Butter and soap, and I use it to shred cabbage, carrots, potatoes and cheese for salads, hash browns, au gratin and tacos.  Mine is 61 years old...same as a me, but in better shape.  LOL

Guess I should add the picture.


----------



## glendam (Nov 14, 2022)

@Mobjack Bay These soaps are so pretty, I love the colors.  I didn’t think of meat soap until I read what you wrote.  Were the shreds in the pink and white the same color (pink and white?) They came out so even


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 14, 2022)

glendam said:


> @Mobjack Bay These soaps are so pretty, I love the colors.  I didn’t think of meat soap until I read what you wrote.  Were the shreds in the pink and white the same color (pink and white?) They came out so even


Thanks @glendam  I will stop worrying about the meat soap impression.  The shreds I used in the pink sections were pink and white from a swirled section of a failed batch.  The shreds in the white and teal sections were white, from the lower section of the same failed batch.  I shredded the original batch because I used a new impression mat and did a terrible job getting the bubbles out of the detailed design.  Here’s the top of the original soap.  I had to add more pink mica to get the final pink colors in the Ciaglia soaps.


----------

